# Little pipe runs



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Good quality work 17' below FF. Never to be seen again.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are some awesome pics, GOt more? Story behind this? That is som eimpressive work there.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Good quality work 17' below FF. Never to be seen again.
> View attachment 1403
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404


But you still have the memory and the photos. That's what counts.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

17' Below FF, why so deep? Most impressive by the way.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

My Fault. That particular run was maybe the 4th or 5th layer of pipe. The first layer was the high voltage and it was 17' below FF. Nice 4 point saddle though. Had to make way for another pipe run that was going to intersect.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Impressive. Most impressive. I love pipe runs. Good pipe runs that is.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

At 17' BFF, I don't think you want to f







k anything up.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

A strut rack for a buried duct bank? :blink:

Must be government work.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> A strut rack for a buried duct bank? :blink:
> 
> Must be government work.


 No just someone that takes pride in his work.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Good quality work 17' below FF. Never to be seen again.
> View attachment 1403
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404


 Good looking work.:thumbsup: And welcome to the forum.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> No just someone that takes pride in his work.


Pride has nothing to do with this. My point was that money is no object on this job apparently.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Peter D said:


> A strut rack for a buried duct bank? :blink:
> 
> Must be government work.


 one reason for the strut is to keep it level and that many pipes can crush or twist plastic chairs. keeping it level will be real important when stubbing up. seems like a simple thing but trying to stub up a neat rack is LOTS easier when pipes are level and spaced apart . NOT crammed together.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Pride has nothing to do with this. My point was that money is no object on this job apparently.


With all of those ridged 90's it would be a whole lot faster to use the strut than not. He might of spent the small amount of money on the strut and saved a whole lot more in labor.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> With all of those ridged 90's it would be a whole lot faster to use the strut than not. He might of spent the small amount of money on the strut and saved a whole lot more in labor.


OK, I understand the need for the rack. The scope/size of this project makes me think this is a government or military project.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> OK, I understand the need for the rack. The scope/size of this project makes me think this is a government or military project.


 Yea I agree. Might be a data center. If the op is still here what type of job is this?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Loose Neutral what do you plan on using to backfill with? Around here we use concrete or washed / 57 stone.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Might be a data center.


Yeah, could be that too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Hey Loose Neutral what do you plan on using to backfill with? Around here we use concrete or washed / 57 stone.



I was wondering that as well, a great place to use 'followable fill'


http://www.flowablefill.org/


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

another reason for the strut is when ( if ) the duct bank is poured the pipes dont float. has to be real wet concrete to vibrate all thru that rack.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Loose Neutral what do you plan on using to backfill with? Around here we use concrete or washed / 57 stone. 


Slurry mixture consisting of mostly a sand with a little portland cement no stones at all. Has to be real wet to get to the bottom of those racks. Once dried it's hard compacted sand. then a layer of good select rolled and tamped. then the next layer of piping.

A strut rack for a buried duct bank? 


Has to support a lot of pipes and guys walking on the racks. Then the slurry mixture getting dumped from above. The concrete trucks were coming in full and dumping in about 3 minutes. It worked out well.

sorry about the mess on these quotes trying to figure this out new to this.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The hardest part of this job was climbing all over these racks . Felt like i was on a jungle gym all day.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

So, were the rigid 90's ever bonded?


Is that even required?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Very Impressive!!! I hope you bought a 'tugger'.

Now all you will need is an "Al" to back fill it. :thumbsup: Coz I'm sure he did'nt dig it!

(You'll get the reference soon enough:laughing

Welcome,and thanks for the photos!!!


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

:sweatdrop: photos are awsome,to say the least , pride and quality un-quote...I'M IMPRESSED?????:thumbup::rockon:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I was wondering that as well, a great place to use 'followable fill'
> 
> 
> http://www.flowablefill.org/


followable? what's followable? flowable yes. followable no.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

steelersman said:


> followable? what's followable? flowable yes. followable no.


 Thanks bitch.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Thanks bitch.


anything for you Iwire. You da man!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Thanks bitch.


 :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

walkerj said:


> So, were the rigid 90's ever bonded?
> 
> 
> Is that even required?


 No they don't need to be bonded aslong as they are 18" deep. Looking for a code ref. its in there several places, but can't find it at the moment. I'll run across it tomorrow when I'm not looking for it.:laughing:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Great looking work. Did we ever find out what they are building our did I miss it?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

goose134 said:


> Great looking work. Did we ever find out what they are building our did I miss it?


 No he hasn't said yet. I'm still curious myself. Maybe Loose Neutral will come back and answer that for us.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

goose134 said:


> Great looking work. Did we ever find out what they are building our did I miss it?


 
No building. This is for apprentice class.


































:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> No he hasn't said yet. I'm still curious myself. Maybe Loose Neutral will come back and answer that for us.


Yes, I'm pretty sure this was a for a traffic signal.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure this was a for a traffic signal.


AHH yeah a few of these huh?











~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It looks about right for the home entertainment system in the man cave I have been designing.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> AHH yeah a few of these huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seems like I hit all of those lights every morning on my way to work.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure this was a for a traffic signal.


Nah, all those conduits are spares. Only one will have wires in it. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Nah, all those conduits are spares. Only one will have wires in it. :laughing::laughing:


12/2 CU NM should handle it :laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

in those waste/ water treatment plants we do, i'd guess that 50% of duct bank pipes are spares.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks like a job out by me, a HSBC data center in Volo IL. pictures look very similar, very nice work.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Yeah I did all that pipe work in a day or two.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Very impressive job. I'm not a construction guy, but man, I could take pride in that!!!!! Now we all want to know,....what in the heck is this for? Can we at least get a clue??????


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

William was the first right guess. They need lots of power and are very redundant. Yes everyone was very proud of their work it definitely was a job to remember. Something else to remember we are coming up on Y2K anniversary remember the work that produced. The world was coming to stop.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Something else to remember we are coming up on Y2K anniversary remember the work that produced. The world was coming to stop.


 Are you talking about 12/12/2012?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Are you talking about 12/12/2012?



Or these pics are 10+ years old.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Or these pics are 10+ years old.


 Thats another possibility for sure.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

No the pics are 4 yrs old. Y2K when all the computers were going to shut down. The clocks were going from 1999 to 2000. The big companies did not know what was going to happen. That produced some good work.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I understand what y2k was, but what do you mean by an anniversary?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Are you talking about 12/12/2012?


I believe you are referring to December 21st, 2012.

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/show/2007/09/19


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> I believer you are referring to December 21st, 2012.
> 
> http://www.coasttocoastam.com/show/2007/09/19


 Ok yea thats the date.:thumbsup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

No just the fact that it's been 10 years since y2k. maybe should of used other words. 

Steelersman. Love the pic makes me smile. Is that you or another fan?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> No just the fact that it's been 10 years since y2k. maybe should of used other words.


 Ok, thanks for clearing that up.:thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Steelersman. Love the pic makes me smile. Is that you or another fan?


Ty. It's another fan though unfortunately.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Really nice looking pipe work. I never get to do stuff like that. If I am running conduit it's to finish out a run, normally less than a 10' piece. I am just a terminating kind of guy.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really nice looking pipe work. I never get to do stuff like that. If I am running conduit it's to finish out a run, normally less than a 10' piece. I am just a terminating kind of guy.


I think you'd probably get tired of endlessly gluing sticks of 4" together after a while though. :laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The under ground was just one aspect of the job . Started with 4-5'" rigid for the high voltage then 5 other layers of pipe to complete the under ground. Then all the mechanical stuff like but not limited to, cracks, rpps, generators, fire, security, batteries, lots and lots of equipment to be installed, back ups to the back ups, etc.. lots of wire pulling, 3' raised floor. Then all the data, lots of copper and fiber. It was one of a kind.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Loose Neutral, what was the dollar value of this project? And the $ value of the electrical portion? How many different electrical contractors were involved, or did your firm handle the whole thing soup to nuts?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Who did all of the low voltage controls to the CRAC units and such? Also where was this project located?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Loose Neutral, what was the dollar value of this project? And the $ value of the electrical portion? How many different electrical contractors were involved, or did your firm handle the whole thing soup to nuts?



Don't know the exact numbers, but heard somewhere around 300 million. I imagine most of that electrical. There were about 8 different electrical contractors working on this job.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Who did all of the low voltage controls to the CRAC units and such? Also where was this project located?




All electricians. Rather not say where the project is located. I think somewhere in South America. Not Georgia south but like Brazil south.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Makes me appreciate my candy assed job :thumbup:


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool pics! Good looking work!


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful pipe work , You can always be proud of that installation.
Thats called Journeyman Wireman work.


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

That is cool stuff. I sure home someone's making maps! 



Bob Badger said:


> ... a great place to use 'followable fill'


Hey, I went to school with him!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Good quality work 17' below FF. Never to be seen again.
> View attachment 1403
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404


Nice..:thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

user4818 said:


> A strut rack for a buried duct bank? :blink:
> 
> Must be government work.


how else would you organize it all:whistling2::001_huh:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

retired 7373 said:


> Beautiful pipe work , You can always be proud of that installation.
> *Thats called Journeyman Wireman work*.


...quality workmanship at its finest!!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

who dug this thread up from 2009?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> who dug this thread up from 2009?


Harry the four legged freak.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Harry the four legged freak.


 
I see Larry Fine posted in this thread, is he still at Holts?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I see Larry Fine posted in this thread, is he still at Holts?


Nope, I reached out to him after he was gone a while and I think he had just decided that he was wasting his life on forums. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Nope, I reached out to him after he was gone a while and I think he had just decided that he was wasting his life on forums. :laughing:


Who would do that?:whistling2::blink::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> who dug this thread up from 2009?


Loose neutral posted the link in his other pipe work thread so I figured I wold bump it, so all the guys here now could see it..:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What is this facility?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Loose neutral posted the link in his other pipe work thread so I figured I wold bump it, so all the guys here now could see it..:thumbsup:


fair enough!! now I feel like the:jester::laughing:


----------

